# MSA/Levantine: in any case he would have been discovered



## Mikael84

Hi all,

I know "would" doesn't exist in Arabic and that its translation has to be made on an ad-hoc basis... Here I am struggling, none of the possibilities I am coming up with seem satisfactory.

How would you translate it?

Also, I would be curious to see the equivalent in dialect, preferably levantine!

Any help much appreciated...

BTW my first post here, I recently discovered this amazing forum!!


----------



## Haroon

Welcome to the fourm!

كان سينكشف أمره على أي حال.

In EA:
كدة كدة كان حينكشف


----------



## Mikael84

Thanks Haroon!
May I ask why you put "أمره" in the first phrase? It seems to me that it would make perfect sense without it?


----------



## إسكندراني

Bienvenue!
Je ne peut pas aider avec levantine - en fusHa on dit:
كان سينكشف أمره علىٰ أي حال
et en Egypte:
كان حينكشف عموماً


----------



## إسكندراني

Mikael84 said:


> Thanks Haroon!
> May I ask why you put "أمره" in the first phrase? It seems to me that it would make perfect sense without it?


Sometimes the sentence sounds more natural with these additions.
'His matter would have been exposed' كان سينكشف أمره


----------



## Haroon

Mikael84 said:


> May I ask why you put "أمره" in the first phrase? It seems to me that it would make perfect sense without it?


 
You are welcome!
Though both are correct I prefer to put it. Maybe we need voting!


----------



## Mikael84

Thanks to both of you - really helpful!


----------



## squeezed90

In Levantine, you might say "3al jihatein kan ra7 yenkeshef", or "bikol el a7wal kan 7ayenkeshef"


----------



## Mikael84

Thanks squeezed90. Curious about the "7a" in your second phrase which I thought was used only in Egypt. Is it just me or does the Palestinian dialect act as a kind of linguistic bridge between Egypt and the rest of the Levant?


----------



## heartnet

7a I think is short-form of rah, like here (jordan)..
@squeezed90, what's 3al jihatein means? (literally)


----------



## Mikael84

I'm not squeezed90 but I understand it means literally something like "in both directions"?


----------



## squeezed90

Mikael84 said:


> I'm not squeezed90 but I understand it means literally something like "in both directions"?


 
Yes that's what it means.
You could also think of it as "either way, he would have been discovered."


----------



## heartnet

squeezed90 said:


> Yes that's what it means.
> You could also think of it as "either way, he would have been discovered."



so you mean like whatever it is?


----------



## squeezed90

heartnet said:


> so you mean like whatever it is?


 
No it's more like "no matter what happens".
In the context of your question, it is "no matter what, he would have been discovered."


----------



## heartnet

thanks but what's the meaning of
bikol el a7wal
for every condition right?
and I've another question is there any word to say, whenever you want? I mean I would say, ayyu zaman, or zai ma biddak (as you wish) you have any idea? and how to use the word mahma (whatever) and رغم (although)..mumkin tajibli amthal?


----------



## clevermizo

heartnet said:


> thanks but what's the meaning of
> bikol el a7wal



بكل الأحوال means "in every case" literally and here is something like "no matter what, no matter what the condition."



> and I've another question is there any word to say, whenever you want? I mean I would say, ayyu zaman, or zai ma biddak (as you wish) you have any idea? and how to use the word mahma (whatever) and رغم (although)..mumkin tajibli amthal?



For new questions like this, please open a new thread to address them, or search through existing threads.


----------



## squeezed90

heartnet said:


> thanks but what's the meaning of
> bikol el a7wal
> for every condition right?


 
Yes.



heartnet said:


> is there any word to say, whenever you want?


 
"Mata (or 2emta) ma beddak" You can't really say "ayyu zaman" because it means any period of time.



heartnet said:


> how to use the word mahma (whatever)


e.g. "Mahma 3melet, ma ra7 te2dar t7il el so2al." which means "No matter what you do, you won't be able to solve the question. (It could also be said "(Law) shu ma 3melet, ma ra7 te2dar t7il el so2al" [can work with or without law])

I'm no expert, but when I think about it, mahma seems to only work if you specify an action. Another example is "Mahma sar, ma ra7 a3'ayer ra2yi" meaning "No matter what happens, I won't change my mind." (Again, you can also say "Shu mayseer, ma ra7 a3'ayer ra2ye" or "Law shu ma sar, ma ra7..."

Finally, for "رغم (although)", one example is "ra3'm elli sar, ana ma z3elet mennak" which means "despite what happened, I'm not upset with you."

Another example, "ra3'm enni darast mnee7, ma 3melt mnee7 3al imti7an" translated as "although I studied well, I didn't do well on the exam". In this case, it can also be replaced with "ma3 enni darast mnee7...", which is what I would have used.


----------



## heartnet

@squeeze
ma3 enu..I heard someone use it, he's not using ra3'm..
5obbaset bi el imtihan  ma3 enu daraset mnee7..
I think so :S but why ma3 enni..
I think I should make a thread asking about all sentence connectors


----------

